# Star Performance , Scotland



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Star Performance, Scotland has made available a range of great value discounts to TTOC members on production of a valid TTOC membership card.

10 - 20% off performance parts 
10% off software (APR remaps) 
5% off labour charges inc servicing labour 
An all in charge of Â£60 for wheel alignment on the "Biessbarth" 4 wheel alignment machine.

Star Performance is a long established tuning company specialising in the Audi / VW range of cars, advice is freely given and the standard of workmanship is excellent.

To see what they can offer you...
..... http://www.starperformance.co.uk/

Forthcoming open day at Star soon, see here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25370

Moderators, could this please be left "sticky" for a week or so...has benefits for the TTOC!!
Also posted in the "companies offering discounts to TTOC" thread


----------

